# check valve



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I now have my QT set up – oh yeah.

I am now in the planning stages of my DIY co2. Is there any ideal spot for the check valve of the tubing?

In the middle between the diffuser & the 2 liter…closer to the tank….closer to the 2 liter cap?

Also – does it really matter if the 2 liter is higher than the DT water line for back siphoning? It’s beginning to be tough on figuring out how to do this if I really need to do so.

Thoughts?

As always, thanks in advance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I assume QT is quaratine tank? What is DT?

My check valve is close to the bottle end, but I would guess it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, QT = quarantine tank

DT = display tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep my DIY CO2 bottle underneath my tank in the stand with no problem.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I keep my DIY CO2 bottle underneath my tank in the stand with no problem.


How big is your tank? I'm setting a 29G Biocube.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've used a Red Sea Biomax CO2 system (waste of money) and they had the check valve near the top of the fermentation bottle. I'm pretty sure if it's outside the tank and the CO2 system is airtight, as long as there's a check valve somewhere you won't get backwash issues.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a diy co2 set up as well (some pics in my gallery) and my check valve is outside the tank near the top of the tank.


----------

